# convertible rear trim



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

how is the rear trim _supposed_ to attach to the car. my method of using silicone sealant isn't working out all that well. are there clips or screws or both? just wondering.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

WHAT rear trim?


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

If you are talking about the 2 pieces behind the convertible top , yes there is clips , i have some original in good shape if you need them ,.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

geeteeohguy said:


> WHAT rear trim?


the bit of polished stainless in this picture 

IMG_0882.JPG (image)

allpawl...you've got a 66...will the clips work for a 68?


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

The clips are 64-5, 66-7, 68-9.. All are repoped and can be bought by pc. or for the set. 64 thur 67 take 16. 68 & 69 take a set of 8 pieces. Check your Ames or Performance Year catalogs. Les


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

ugh, i hate digging through catalogs when i don't know a part number or specific name. searched trim clip and moulding clip...lots of results but no indication of what one to choose. maybe i should just call the 800 number :lol:


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Your part # from Ames would be H123N for one a 2.50 ea. or set of 8 as the 68 &69 uses 18.00 bucks. They are on page 105 in the G25 catalog... Les


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

awesome! thanks for pointing me in the right direction! :cheers


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Now I suppose you want us to order it for you too!!!!!!









Just kidding.......:cheers


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

already ordered, but i'll cancel it if someone else wants to pay :lol:


----------

